# 5 Year Old Rose Queen: 13" Tl



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Has been awhile. Just wanted to share some pics of my old beast:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice







Did you end up selling this fish?


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks.

No, he's still with me (not selling)


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

He's such a beauty! I really like the color!

You must love him a lot, we have a blue ribbon eel who has been with us for 5 years, totally get you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats about as beautiful as ive seen a cichlid get! makes me happy hes in your hands. beautiful fish. the fins have an amazing color. turning to almost a torquois color.


----------

